# New and seeking advice on what type of tractor to get, Truckee CA



## Diesel_Junkie (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey guys,
Looking for advice on what kind of tractor to get. 

I am in a rural neighborhood with gravel roads. We have a couple three miles of roads to clear here, with long driveways, and can get storms around 4-6' and have much more total accumulation on the ground. I also need to clear parking areas around my farm. 
My neighbor used to clear a lot for the neighborhood with a compact wheel loader with a blade. He just moved away and I need to step up to something bigger. Currently I have a subcompact John Deer 770 with a bucket up front and a blade and blower to put on the 3 point on the back, but it is tiny, like a toy. (It came with the house). 
Some other neighbors have backhoes. A few people have trucks with front mounted blades. 

I am struggling to figure out what I want. I would like a machine that is in the 10-15klb range, and something that has huge versatility for other farm/construction activities. 
I am thinking of a compact wheel loader, Tractor loader with 3 point hitch/PTO, or maybe a backhoe. 
Whatever I get, I want to be able to quick change between 4in1 bucket, blade, forks etc. 
I also want to be able to mow and rototill about 4 acres of meadow in the summer. 

Compact wheel loaders seem interesting with the universal skid steer attachment on the front. 
Tractor loader with a 3 point has all the rear mounted options.
Backhoes seem to be able to do a lot, and good a self recovery from being badly stuck. 

Also, Seems like a Metal Pless might be the best blade to get? any thoughts? 

THANKS!!!
Chris,


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

What's your budget?


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Jul 14, 2021)

jonniesmooth said:


> What's your budget?


I am willing to buy new, and if that is $100-$150k, it is what it is. 
That said, If i could find the right tractor with <1,000 hours i would probably go for that.

I do want to configure it correctly though. Enclosed cab with heat and AC. Correct hydraulics and PTO attachment. And I need to get chains on all 4 tires for the deep snow plus steep hills.

I do have a special place in my heart for the Cummins 4BT that was in the Case 570 for some time, but I am not sure what all years that one is available. Not even sure how to find out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hmmmm, compact loader or backhoe won't do a lot of what you want to do. 

But a tractor would. I honestly don't know how people in your area or Tahoe use anything with a blade (plow). Some of the storms you get, they would be completely useless. 

Personally for plowing, I love the compact loader, but a 3 mile road with 4' of snow would get tedious. Especially with the HP loss based on your elevation. 

What tractor dealers do you have in your area? Deere? Kubota? Case? (hopefully not NH) With your budget you can find a very nice new 100-125 HP tractor with attachments. Used you could go bigger if you want.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

You should be able to find something new or used with that price point, smart to think now and not in the Fall! Also keep in mind dealer support near by etc.


----------



## ALPINE (Jan 10, 2005)

Diesel_Junkie said:


> Hey guys,
> Looking for advice on what kind of tractor to get.
> 
> I am in a rural neighborhood with gravel roads. We have a couple three miles of roads to clear here, with long driveways, and can get storms around 4-6' and have much more total accumulation on the ground. I also need to clear parking areas around my farm.
> ...


Hello Chris,

The trend in the Sierras and other areas is to use Multihog tractors with front mounted heavy-duty snowblowers. I use 13 of them in our routes in South Lake Tahoe clearing nearly 1200 driveways and they have proven to be powerful and VERY reliable. Last winter there were 39 in operation in the Lake Tahoe/Truckee area and I'm confident that there will be many more this season. They can be equipped with a large variety of attachments suitable for use in other seasons.

MetalPless blades are awesome, and built very stout. As you know the large snow events can easily overwhelm blades and require snowblowers.

DARRIN


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

1200 drives, that’s a lot of drives per event.


----------



## ALPINE (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, we have fine-tuned our operation in the 17 years that we have been in business.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BTW...that's a lot of skin.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Forget about a blade, go with the biggest blower you can afford


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A UniMog with a Blower along with a blade upfront and 3pt with PTO in the back would be a choice to consider. Only negative is no loader.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Thinking he’s leaning towards a tractor as he wants to use it in his fields in the summertime.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mogs can have a 3 point hitch and PTO.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mogs can have a 3 point hitch and PTO.


That was mentioned 2 post up... pay attention.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Thinking he's leaning towards a tractor as he wants to use it in his fields in the summertime.


Mogs are used as tractors in Yourope and Ewe Kay.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> That was mentioned 2 post up... pay attention.


I'm not the one that missed it.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Mogs are used as tractors in Yourope and Ewe Kay.


Well let's find a mog that's is state side that has agricultural implements & loader , blower, blade ( it doesn't always snow 5 feet every time it snows )with maybe a narrow tire or something that does better with agricultural implements,
oh wait, that is available, it's a tractor.

just say'en


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Could probably get a winter lease on a tractor with a couple of implements to see if he likes it before purchasing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Well let's find a mog that's is state side that has agricultural implements & loader , blower, blade ( it doesn't always snow 5 feet every time it snows )with maybe a narrow tire or something that does better with agricultural implements,
> oh wait, that is available, it's a tractor.
> 
> just say'en


Said Loader was the only neg except for the ones modded for Freightliner / milatry which have a loader and hoo in the back but not 3pt / PTO
Class of 3pt deterimes rear attachments and assume the PTO is 540/1000 RPM. They can / should be easy to get.


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks for the input guys.

Actually everyone in my neighborhood plows snow instead of blowing. Not totally sure why, but note that we get maybe 1/4 or less as much snow as the ski resorts, and maybe 1/2 as much as the town of truckee and near by areas. We are in a meadow to the east of the crest, and most of the snow falls closer to the crest. When our snow falls it is a lot lighter than what you see in the East half of the US, but settles pretty quick when the sun comes out. Accumulation can still hit 4-6' in 24-48 hours sometimes though. 

Any recommendations of what make and model of tractor can be configured with a skid steer universal attachment with high flow hydraulics up front as well as a 3 point with PTO of some kind on the back? My knowledge of this game is limited, most all the tractors I have operated were yellow and more construction oriented or the sub compact green ones. I am kind of struggling with where to start. I am not familiar with the ag tractor industry at all, and most all of my tractor buddies are into things like big excavators and bigger. 

Currently I have a tiny subcompact John Deere 770 with blade and blower for the back, but it is so small its like a toy.... If I get it stuck, I can just stand up and wiggle it with my fat ass to get it out. I can clear my yard with it, but its a joke to try to clear the roads. Neighbors are literally 20x more efficient with 10-15klbs machines. (It came with the house).


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

A high flow hydraulic front attachment on a tractor will run off the rear PTO.
To the best of my knowledge,that is the only way. 
So you lose the use of the 3pt with that set up.
Maybe someone makes a pump that mounts on a mid PTO ,but I've never seen it.

The mount plate adapter itself should be easily sourced across brands. 
As well as extra valves to increase function.


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Jul 14, 2021)

Any recommendation on brands to pursue for an AG style tractor? 
John Deere.
Kubota.
Others?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Diesel_Junkie said:


> Any recommendation on brands to pursue for an AG style tractor?
> John Deere.
> Kubota.
> Others?


Dealers in the area?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Diesel_Junkie said:


> Any recommendation on brands to pursue for an AG style tractor?
> John Deere.
> Kubota.
> Others?


I think I mentioned Case in one of my first replies...but dealer support is most important.

Personally, those are the only 3 I would consider. I worry about parts availability with any of the other brands.


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Jul 14, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I mentioned Case in one of my first replies...but dealer support is most important.
> 
> Personally, those are the only 3 I would consider. I worry about parts availability with any of the other brands.


I have all 3 of those brands with dealers in a reasonable range. Both to the West in California central valley, as well as Nevada, Reno and Smith Valley and Fallon.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm going to be a little contrairian here, and it is not just because I like my old equipment.....

Get something optimized for your ag work, and then work on the snow portion, even if that means having more thn one machine.

Good used large snow removal equipment is fairly inexpensive.

For example..... I expect this broom truck to go for 10K-12K.

https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=1&acctid=20809
The broom is useless except for airports. Sell it for $1K or so.

However, the broom motor is the same as the truck motor, so I'd yank it off and keep it as a spare. Throw a bunch of concrete on the back, spend 1-2K on a used plow, and for less than $15K you have something that will clear the roads without a problem.

FAIR MFG makes blowers for large tractors when the snow gets really deep, or you need to get rid of the berms on the road.

If you are committed to doing the road, cleaning out the driveways, and limited farm work, then I think a municipal tractor (MultiHog, Holder, Trackless, MB, Karcher, etc.) would be the way to go, with the decision based on local dealer support.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Diesel_Junkie said:


> I have all 3 of those brands with dealers in a reasonable range. Both to the West in California central valley, as well as Nevada, Reno and Smith Valley and Fallon.
> 
> Thanks!!!


The amount of use in a ag tractor I'd look
Kubota in the 60-80hp size, what series depends on how fancy you want to get. Deere's are very nice and prefer them but for the money Kubota offers a lot of value, dependable and built well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wouldn't go less than 100 horse for blowing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't go less than 100 horse for blowing.


Not being used for hire 60-80 would be enough for personal use. 100hp would be better but it comes at a higher cost to save some time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Not being used for hire 60-80 would be enough for personal use. 100hp would be better but it comes at a higher cost to save some time.


Maybe, but he's about the same elevation as you, 3 mile driveway and blowing Sierra seament.

I hate my 5085 compared to my 5101 or 5100.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe, but he's about the same elevation as you, 3 mile driveway and blowing Sierra seament.
> 
> I hate my 5085 compared to my 5101 or 5100.


Yeah..... Sierra Seament is something I overlooked and can agree.
Heck we use a 7280r for raking hay which is a bit overkill which is the smallest tractor on the place except for the Versitile which we use for stacking hay in the summer.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

If he grabs the oshkosh he could alleays leave the broom motor on it and hydraulically drive a blower with 350 hp. The broom already has the hydraulic motor and hoses on it.


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Jul 14, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe, but he's about the same elevation as you, 3 mile driveway and blowing Sierra seament.
> 
> I hate my 5085 compared to my 5101 or 5100.


Anything turbo charged doesnt really have significant power loss at elevation. You will notice different turbo behavior in how it spools and peak boost, but HP stays good. NA definitely suffers a bit, but thats why I always buy the biggest motors for my dirt bikes, and have a 600HP V8 in the offroad car.

Do you have 3 Deere 5 series tractors? I was just talking to a Deer dealer yesterday, and I am starting to think that might be the thing for me. Probably a 5075 M or R. I am guessing 75HP is worth the DEF simplification, but i am not totally sure on the differences between the M and R. My biggest concern is are the AG tractors built as tough as the Yellow ones? I have spent the vast majority of my time on 15k backhoe, and I beat the sh*t out of it and it keeps ticking. Ag tractors just dont look like they are meant for moving earth in the same way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

M and R's are serious money. Wish I had them instead of E's. 

Yes, a 5101e, 5085e and 5100e...all pre-DEF. I'm also leasing a NH Powerstar 100 (I think that's what it's called) and am not really thrilled with the amount of small stuff that has gone wrong. And a Kubota M125X.

The 'bota and 5101 are plow tractors. 'Bota has a HLA 10-16 and Ebling back plow. 5101 has a Blizzard 8611 and Ebling back plow. 'Bota has a nicer cab layout and transmission. I'm thinking the E series cabs and transmissions just kinda suck because they're the lower lower end model. 

Having said that, if they're sitting side by side, I'll plow with the Deere before the 'bota. Everyone but the regular operator of the 'bota says that. 

I understand that you're not trying to make money with yours, but I would go bigger than 75HP. That only gets you mid 60's HP on the PTO. 

I also know the layouts and options are different on M and R which increase the price significantly. Not really recommending an E, just stating facts. I think you get better transmission options too.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Family has both M and R series and the cabs are top notch. M has cooled cup holders....


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Jul 14, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> M and R's are serious money. Wish I had them instead of E's.
> 
> Yes, a 5101e, 5085e and 5100e...all pre-DEF. I'm also leasing a NH Powerstar 100 (I think that's what it's called) and am not really thrilled with the amount of small stuff that has gone wrong. And a Kubota M125X.
> 
> ...


Do you run chains on your tires while moving snow?

Is snow removal your primary use for all these?

I know it's money for M and R, but I am really looking forward to a nice enclosed cab.

So would you say those 5 series Deeres can do dirt work like a yellow machine? Or do you have to be gentle with them?

Do the transmissions work well for shuttling F to R constantly? or are they designed for field work? Or are the modern tranny's good for both? The new ones seem to have all sorts of fancy transmission options.

I am told that the moment you go over 75 horse, you're buying the entire DEF system and the price jumps $14k. Making me worried.

Think I should create an LLC and buy the tractor under that and maybe try to charge a couple $ for snow removal? Or is that dumb if you're not running a serious business?


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Jul 14, 2021)

BUFF said:


> Family has both M and R series and the cabs are top notch. M has cooled cup holders....


Heated seats and an enclosed cab seems like it will be a lot nicer than the open cab I have been in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Diesel_Junkie said:


> Do you run chains on your tires while moving snow?


No, upgrade to Nokians, they're worth every penny.



Diesel_Junkie said:


> Is snow removal your primary use for all these?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Diesel_Junkie said:


> I know it's money for M and R, but I am really looking forward to a nice enclosed cab.


I'd look very seriously at one next time around.



Diesel_Junkie said:


> So would you say those 5 series Deeres can do dirt work like a yellow machine? Or do you have to be gentle with them?


We're not gentle at all. Had some 3 point issues on the blower tractors but that's because no one mentions you HAVE to have an accumulator. Problem has been solved and it wasn't the fault of the tractor really.



Diesel_Junkie said:


> Do the transmissions work well for shuttling F to R constantly? or are they designed for field work?


The E's have shuttle shift for F to R...technically no clutching. But out of habit, I can't help but clutch. Pretty sure my operators clutch as well, I know some of them do. Really don't know about the higher end models.



Diesel_Junkie said:


> I am told that the moment you go over 75 horse, you're buying the entire DEF system and the price jumps $14k. Making me worried.


Look for a slightly older used one?



Diesel_Junkie said:


> Think I should create an LLC and buy the tractor under that and maybe try to charge a couple $ for snow removal? Or is that dumb if you're not running a serious business?


Whole nother discussion. Better to do it for free, less liability.

Crap, hit the wrong button and this new setup makes it nearly impossible to C&P and make it one post. Oh well.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> M and R's are serious money. Wish I had them instead of E's.
> 
> Yes, a 5101e, 5085e and 5100e...all pre-DEF. I'm also leasing a NH Powerstar 100 (I think that's what it's called) and am not really thrilled with the amount of small stuff that has gone wrong. And a Kubota M125X.
> 
> ...


Sorry to interject... would the e-series be just as good at ~85HP for clearing short residential drives and small commercial lots with an inverted? Or are the M or R worth the extra $$ for some reason?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jato said:


> Sorry to interject... would the e-series be just as good at ~85HP for clearing short residential drives and small commercial lots with an inverted? Or are the M or R worth the extra $$ for some reason?


Just a bit more comfort for something I plan to own for a long time, and I think a better transmission.

E Series works just great for driveways, I have 2. The 100 HP works great for private roads, 85 not as well.

For obvious reasons the 85 HP tends to plug faster.


----------



## Diesel_Junkie (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for all the advice. I ended up getting a 2019 Case 580 Super N Backhoe. 
It has the quick attach for the front, and Case makes 9 and 10 foot blades that go directly to the quick attach. Planning to do that and a set of chains from the case dealer for all 4 corners unless someone has advice on other options like a metal pless, or special/better types of chains.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Darn I'm too late to suggest a Fendt Tractor. I think they are cool. Seen quite a few around my area.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Why does it have kobouty rims?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Why does it have kobouty rims?


Because they look cool!


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

That does look cool. It'll be in the Fast and Furious 18 movie and it will be jumping from a dock onto a moving submarine


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Diesel_Junkie said:


> Any recommendations of what make and model of tractor can be configured with a skid steer universal attachment with high flow hydraulics up front as well as a 3 point with PTO of some kind on the back? My knowledge of this game is limited, most all the tractors I have operated were yellow and more construction oriented or the sub compact green ones. I am kind of struggling with where to start. I am not familiar with the ag tractor industry at all, and most all of my tractor buddies are into things like big excavators and bigger.


I'd be looking at 100hp minimum. Also, look for front 3pth, perhaps with front PTO (could easily run a blower on the front that way, or a wing blade). This is a really easy and efficient way to run - no need for undermounts, loader frames, extra stuff.

In Kubota, I think it means at least M6 or M7. JD I would think at least 6 series. And I'd stay away from the FIAT group for now, not the best from what I've heard.

One of my subs has this set up:


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Cadillac option:


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

GMC Driver said:


> I'd be looking at 100hp minimum. Also, look for front 3pth, perhaps with front PTO (could easily run a blower on the front that way, or a wing blade). This is a really easy and efficient way to run - no need for undermounts, loader frames, extra stuff.
> 
> In Kubota, I think it means at least M6 or M7. JD I would think at least 6 series. And I'd stay away from the FIAT group for now, not the best from what I've heard.
> 
> One of my subs has this set up:


Is that an HLA hydro blade? I really like that rig. I want to add one like that next year for commercial in our downtown area.


----------



## Orriono (Sep 13, 2020)

Diesel_Junkie said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> Actually everyone in my neighborhood plows snow instead of blowing. Not totally sure why, but note that we get maybe 1/4 or less as much snow as the ski resorts, and maybe 1/2 as much as the town of truckee and near by areas. We are in a meadow to the east of the crest, and most of the snow falls closer to the crest. When our snow falls it is a lot lighter than what you see in the East half of the US, but settles pretty quick when the sun comes out. Accumulation can still hit 4-6' in 24-48 hours sometimes though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orriono (Sep 13, 2020)

Diesel_Junkie said:


> Hey guys,
> Looking for advice on what kind of tractor to get.
> 
> I am in a rural neighborhood with gravel roads. We have a couple three miles of roads to clear here, with long driveways, and can get storms around 4-6' and have much more total accumulation on the ground. I also need to clear parking areas around my farm.
> ...


First reply didn't work correctly….


----------

